# Leaving forum, no DP



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

whatsup everybody

I'm leaving the forum. I won't delete my account so anybody can reach me through PM, but I solved my "DP" problem so I don't see more reason to stay here except helping otheres.

I realized that all of this anxiety/DP symptoms, even if so terrible, are only come when I somehow unconsciously think about my fears, and they never come when I don't think about them.

When I connected my DP feeling back to its origin, my DP disappeared. I know a lot of you will never be able to admit that DP is some "soul" thing, and you just can't accept that you ARE responsible in a way, and I think this is why so many of you suffering for years.

My anxiety/DP was so bad that I can't describe. I'd drink a beer and suffer horribly at night. Now I can even get drunk. And without touching meds, I'm okay. I had an important life problem I didn't deal with, so it need ed to take my attention otherwise. Now I feel in reality, I feel like myself.

if anybody wants details I can help, but I don't want to post my honest opinion about it only to make people argue.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

You can help me. And congratulations.


----------



## goodfella7758 (Jun 19, 2011)

what do you do when you find its origin??


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

goodfella7758 said:


> what do you do when you find its origin??


just sit right there, and give yourself time to resolve it. not just feel sorry to yourself, realize how lazy you are when it comes to change your inner thinking and feeling. surfing on the internet and visiting forums is just pretending to wanting to solve problems. it's almost like a hobby.

I was trying to resolve my problems a lot of times and it felt like nothing happened, but you really, really need to become aware of those things.

because in DP, I was sometimes like a slow, oafish, half-asleep idiot. it's hard to actually be "present" and aware of things, your mind is cloudy, your willpower feels weak (not really), you enter a state of "giving up". that's what DP is imo.

stand up and reenter reality.

It only takes a strong determination and willpower to get out of it.

ps: I also used to google this, DP, anxiety, panic, and I didn't find the solution. it wasn't because I didn't read the articles I needed to solve it, it was because I fucking did nothing. all I really wanted is to just read a few inspirational articles that "resonated" with me, and then went to bed feeling sorry for myself. that's like asking where's the stadium, going nowhere, then asking another person again, while crying about how I can't get to the stadium.

http://www.anxietybustersblog.com/?p=106


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I agree so much with what you're saying, Lowrey. I have found that my DP does go away when I truly face up to what is really bothering me and deal with my issues, even on a day to day basis, with my thinking. The only true help I got and which made me feel better was in my intense counseling sessions with a psychiatrist who was able to pinpoint what it was that was causing me to dissociate. I go in and out of DP during some days, feel very grounded other days, or stay DP'd for a while until I deal with an issue. My method of coping with any problem is to "disapear" rather than say, fight, get in someone's face, or scream, etc. This post hits the nail on the head for me, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Rebekah said:


> I agree so much with what you're saying, Lowrey. I have found that my DP does go away when I truly face up to what is really bothering me and deal with my issues, even on a day to day basis, with my thinking. The only true help I got and which made me feel better was in my intense counseling sessions with a psychiatrist who was able to pinpoint what it was that was causing me to dissociate. I go in and out of DP during some days, feel very grounded other days, or stay DP'd for a while until I deal with an issue. My method of coping with any problem is to "disapear" rather than say, fight, get in someone's face, or scream, etc. This post hits the nail on the head for me, thanks.


if you ever been able to realize that the actual "symptoms" of "DP" are depending on your mood and thoughts (or small life events), then you're already holding the key to solve it. because if it'd some incurable illness that is out of your control, it wouldn't be possible.

what is hard, and is the real obstacle IMO, is that even when you read something that "sounds true" or gives some hope, you may have a tendency to go back into some kind of self-pity (no offense). DP is a gift if you look at it from the right perspective.

I know what you guys are going through, don't get me wrong. But I say that you're choosing DP subconsciously. Stand up and reenter reality, you have the power to change your life. its not some stupid new age bs.

to be extremely honest to yourself, is the key to "overcome" "DP".


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

i noticed that dp sparks up when im thinking about fears too. How much did not thinking about those fears anymore help in your recovery?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

frusion said:


> i noticed that dp sparks up when im thinking about fears too. How much did not thinking about those fears anymore help in your recovery?


"not thinking" about them are only repressing them. you have to think about them, face them to the point when it becomes uninteresting to think about them. when you realize that those fears are irrational, stupid, and can not hurt you, "not thinking" about them becomes natural. because you don't have an urge to think about them anymore.

sit down right now, and take time to think about your worst fears. 1) be ready to experience your worst fears 2) realize how tiny chance and reality they have

nihil timendum est


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've learned to be more confident in myself and to stand up to people who are acting stupid towards me. This entry into living in the world is what makes my DP go away. When I get the attitude that I don't belong on this earth, then I "disappear." It's about re-personalizing and joining the human race.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

DP is the strangest feeling in the world, but what is more strange, is that how it disappears once you do the right thing.


----------

